# My Xmas present !!



## neil earley (13 Dec 2011)

Here it is my *catrike 700* with a difference have gone for a velutop as well supplied by Ian of Wheels NV as he is the UK dealer. £390 fitted so think it will be a good investment living in rainy S Wales. The catrike colour is candy red so delivery is tomorrow cant wait


----------



## the dragster (14 Dec 2011)

very nice trike there.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2011)

That is very nice Neil.
How is the ride? It has no suspension by the looks of things. I bet it can shift though


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2011)

wow very nice too


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2011)

Looks fantastic - enjoy 

I'm curious about visibility, especially as there appears to be some tubing framework that the "front screen" is attached to - you'll have to let us know how well it works, or better still if you have a head-cam post some ride footage ...


----------



## Scoosh (15 Dec 2011)

Nice looking trike 

The velutop looks to be set very high - looks as if wet/spray off the road will be more of an issue than that which is coming from above. 

Cue lovely dry summer ....


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2011)

Yes, very nice!

One thing I wondered about though - are those long chain runs quiet and efficient? I could imagine chainslap being a problem.


----------



## neil earley (16 Dec 2011)

Scoosh said:


> Nice looking trike
> 
> The velutop looks to be set very high - looks as if wet/spray off the road will be more of an issue than that which is coming from above.
> 
> Cue lovely dry summer ....


went for a short spin on my road, completely different to riding my musashi bent! found it more relaxed seating position, velotop was fine as it was snowing a little , cant wait till I get more confident in riding catrike


----------



## riggsbie (19 Dec 2011)

Good work Neil !!

Sweet looking ride, so how long before you start getting up on 2 wheels (intentionally) ?

Watch that cornering, you'll be amazed the speed at which you can corner at !!

Have fun !!


----------



## neil earley (20 Dec 2011)

watched loads of clips on U tube and triking seems to vary from touring to unbelievable speeds !! dont think I am brave enough to tackle them steep hills yet.


----------



## byegad (20 Dec 2011)

Steep hills are no trouble so long as the gearing is right. In extremis you can climb/stop/climb/stop until you get to the top. Unlike a recumbent bike where you really need to keep a minimum speed for balance you can climb as slow as you like.

Down hill take it steady and build the speed slowly. On roads I know I can just let the trike run, great fun and so far 50mph is my maximum. With a longer or steeper hill I'm sure I'd get more.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2011)

I so want a Catrike 700 just that I haven't got the space...
I borrowed a trike for a few months and loved it.


----------



## Riding in Circles (20 Dec 2011)

Maybe I should loan you a 700 sometime.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> Maybe I should loan you a 700 sometime.


 

Don't even go there squire... the missus will have a fit...


----------



## Riding in Circles (20 Dec 2011)

As if I would do such a thing...


----------



## Riding in Circles (20 Dec 2011)

Uh oh, what's that just outside the conservatory?


----------



## riggsbie (22 Dec 2011)

Hey Neil,

My Xmas pressie arrived from ICE (via Flying Furniture in Canberra) last night.......

I just got a black Vortex FS, planning on a 120km Charity ride on 2nd January with it, woo hoo....... 

Had a quick buzz around the block and it's so much nicer than my 2006 Greenspeed GT5, so much smoother and drop dead gorgeous to look at, even my long suffering partner said, "That looks rather cool !!" - I do feel sorry for my trusty GT5 which got me through my back surgery rehab earlier this year and re-awoke me to cycling (recumbent style) !!

The forecast over the next week days is  in Australia...... 

Have a good Christmas !!

Riggsbie


----------



## riggsbie (4 Jan 2012)

Hey Neil,

Hope you had a good New Year !!

Done over 300 km on my Vortex now..... On the 1st did a ride thru Melbourne (50km) along the waterfront & on 2nd a 70km charity ride in 42C heat for the Amy Gillette Foundation...... 

2 hr 35 min for 70km in 42c heat :-)

Got my new Vmax PB at 70.3kph as well......

Hope you got out on your new Catrike !

Paul


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## neil earley (6 Jan 2012)

Hi mate glad you are having a good time with your vortex, weather has been terrible here , rain and high winds !! Friday today and its sunny at 1st then rain coming in later so off for a 10 mile ride down Aberavon sea front cycle path yippee cant wait will hopefully send you some pics when I find out how to use my new drift vidio cam lol


----------



## riggsbie (7 Jan 2012)

Hey Neil,

We've had a good run of sunshine and got out every other day...... Did a nice 60km ride this morning along the coast..... With brown snake basking on the bitumen.....

Had a few more bits rattle themselves loose.... Victorian roads are so rough, basically even the nylocs need loctite on them !

Hopefully taking the Musashi fora squirt tomorrow if it does not rain, I think that secretly my red Cat is jealous of the Vortex !

Paul


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

riggsbie said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> We've had a good run of sunshine and got out every other day...... Did a nice 60km ride this morning along the coast..... With brown snake basking on the bitumen.....
> 
> ...


 
Good, lol... glad to see the Moosh has not been forgotten Paul.


----------



## riggsbie (10 Jan 2012)

I love the Red Cat......

Unfortunately rain stopped play on Sunday morning  So the Red Cat did not get an outing.....

Cycled to work this morning, 35km (each way) - had a really nice 27 kph average then I hit Geelong with it's very poorly synchronised traffic lights and my average dropped to 23 kph..... Must find a way which gets me on the 'major' roads inside of the branch/side roads........

Going home is a different route which involves a dis-used railway trail and a nice big hill by an old cement factory and then along the river for a few kays until I get back on the roads.......

Paul


----------

